# Anyone Help With My Seiko?



## classic enthusiast (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey all,

I was wondering if anyone might be able to provide me with some infomation about a *Seiko 5 Automatic 7009-4040* or perhaps steer me in the right direction for finding out more.

Thanks.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi there and welcome to the forum









What do you want to know? From the info you've supplied all I can tell you is that it has the 7009 movement. If you let us know the serial number (there should be another number on the case back along with those you've already given) then the date of manufacture can be worked out.

A search using the Google Search engine for "the Seiko & Citizen forum" should produce the address of an excellent website.

Let us know how you get on?


----------



## classic enthusiast (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi and thanks for the help!

Unfortunately I tried the website you suggested and it didn't seem to have any information on my watch's movement number.

The serial no. is *493650*, I was hoping to find out the age of the watch, it's value and it's availability.

I'd appreciate any more advice you have!

Thanks again.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome C E (do you have a name?).

Your right the 7009 isn't in the Jayhawk data base. I don't know enough to guess which decade it is but the 1st two digits indicate it's Sept (9) and either 74 or 84.

Heres a pic of my 7009 3030.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi again

The 1st number of the serial number gives you the year of production whilst the second number indicates which month the watch was made in. It helps to know which decade the movement was made in. Unfortunately this isn't known in this case, so the serial number 493650 could indicate the year of production as being either 1964, 1974 or 1984 whilst the month is September. I would have thought that 1974 or 1984 were more likely than 1964. Sorry I can't be more specific about the decade. After September the second number changs to a letter; O = October, N = November and D = December e.g. the serial number would look like 4N3650.

As for value and availability I have no idea. A picture of the watch would help as some Seiko 5's are rarer and worth more than others. As a guide Roy sells brand new Seiko 5's for about Â£40. So if you decide to sell it don't expect to get a Rolex price tag







! Searching Ebay for Seiko 5's may well give you an indication of what you could reasonably expect to get for it - there are usually vintage ones on there which may well have the same movement as yours.

Hope this helps


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch PG - I like that


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The 4040 refers to the code for the case.

If you look with a magnifyer on the dial below six you will see the 7009 again plus the code for the dial type, this one is 850R D. As for value it's worth whatever someone is prepared to give you for it. I got this one off ebay for about Â£10. It was fairly scratched but cleaned up OK.

Some collectors do collect just "5"'s and it would seem blue dials are most sought after.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome classic enthusiast, I can't help you with information about your watch but I hope you enjoy your time on the forum.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## classic enthusiast (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who welcomed me to the forum, especially anyone helping me on my quest to discover anything about my watch!

My name is Christian, by the way.

I inspected the watch and saw that you were right, the dial code is different to the case, it reads *7009 3334 R*. However, I've had no greater luck searching for this number than I did with the case number.









Hopefully I'll be able to post an image of the watch-face in this forum soon. Apart from the face being white I've not managed to find an image of a seiko with the same design, such as its hour markings.

An E-bay search is pretty overwhelming, it threw up tons of watches to look at, but nothing quite like mine. I'm not suggesting my watch is a rarity by any stretch, but it's still proving elusive. Any tips on how to refine an e-bay search effectively?

Thanks again,

Christian.


----------

